# Please Suggest In-ear type earphone around 600-800 INR max 1k



## elafanto (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Friends, I had ES18 and I loved them for past 5 months, but now lost them during a travel,   

Now I need a new one, was looking for Same ES18 but could not find those in HS or flipkart, and they are costly at other places.
So now please suggest me any good IEM. I need good bass, will listen some indian and pop on my atrix2(default earphone are not very good and are on ear type).
so please suggest. I have considered 
1. Skullcandy S2DUDZ-003 
2. Creative EP-630 earphone 
3. ep-600
My budget is around 6-800, max 1K


----------



## Droid (Jan 10, 2013)

According to your requirement you either go for Sony MDR-EX100LP  or Sound Magic ES 10.

Comparison link:
Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone vs Sony MDR-EX100LP In-the-ear Headphone vs Philips SHE 3590BK Headphone vs Sound Magic ES 10 Headphone: Compare Headphones: Flipkart.com

Panasonic RP-HJE120E-K Headphone is one of the best earphone within 500.
Dont even think of Skullcandy, great bass but very short shelf life.If you are looking for long lasting IEM then Increase your limit to 1.7k and go for Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo.
Sony XB30EX Extra-Bass Stereo Headphone - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 11, 2013)

if you are on a tight budget, go for the philips SHE 3590.
excellent performance for their price. available at 500-600 bucks.

dont got for useless things like skullcandy, you will only regret it.


----------



## elafanto (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys, If i compare  she3590 & es10. What will b the better?


----------



## Droid (Jan 11, 2013)

How could i forget es-18,it is the best IEM within 500-600 range.
Sound Magic ES 18 Headphone - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

Check out the comparison link between es18 and she 3590:
Phillips SHE3590 vs SoundMagic ES18

I suggest you go with es 18.As of now its out-of-stock in Flipkart but you might get it in Ebay or any other E-retail site.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Get the SHE9700. Got an excellent deal on this site:

Buy Online Philips SHE9700 In-ear Headphones - Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Online In India Maniacstore.com

This IEM is priced at 1.45k at FK. Don't know if maniacstore is trustworthy or not, but the deal looks pretty good to me.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 11, 2013)

well, never heard of that site before.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 12, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Get the SHE9700. Got an excellent deal on this site:
> 
> Buy Online Philips SHE9700 In-ear Headphones - Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Online In India Maniacstore.com
> 
> This IEM is priced at 1.45k at FK. Don't know if maniacstore is trustworthy or not, but the deal looks pretty good to me.



ive put this link in the 'deal of the day/week' thread.people say its a fake site.see the thread for more info.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 14, 2013)

JBL Tempo in ear


----------



## elafanto (Jan 15, 2013)

thank U friends, I had Soundmagic es18, now i think I should wait for them to be "in stock" in flipkart or HS18


----------

